# Client for cloud sync service? Otherwise Rclone?



## fufukauliza (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello to all,

I have seen that of the most famous synchronization services there is no client for Freebsd at least I have not found anything apart from Resilio.
What do you think of the latter and alternatively what would you recommend me to use to synchronize for example Google Drive?
I also tried rclone with rclone-browser and it was easy to set up but I still haven't figured out how to start it every time I start the pc.

In general I wanted to know what you find most reliable but also quite easy to set up as I am still a newbie with freebsd.

Thank you all.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 29, 2021)

FreshPorts -- net/gdrive: Google Drive CLI Client
					

Command line utility for interacting with Google Drive, featuring:    - Individual file or directory upload/download   - Directory synchronization (similar to rsync)   - Google Documents support   - Statically linked, dependency free binary




					www.freshports.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 2, 2021)

I use net/onedrive.

(This is not necessarily to recommend OneDrive. I'm required to use Microsoft's service, so I benefit from the port.)

For myself, I'd like Google Drive and OneDrive integration with e.g. Dolphin.


----------

